# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Odstający pieprzyk, który zaczął boleć

## Lena k

Mam od dziecięcych lat pieprzyk odstający- bardziej jak brodawka za pachą na granicy już pleców. Pieprzyk wydaje mi się, że zrobił się bardziej czerwony i zauważyłam dzisiaj, że boli mnie przy dotyku. Byłam już dzisiaj z nim u lekarza rodzinnego, który po obejrzeniu go i stwierdzeniu, że nic z niego nie cieknie, stwierdził, że pewnie gdzieś go zaczepiłam i że wdać się mógł stan zapalny. Przepisał Fastum. I jak dalej będę się nim martwić to żeby iść do dermatologa. Mam 22 lata. Zostałam trochę potraktowana jakbym sobie to wymyśliła i tekst ;,, kobietom często się wydaje, że mają coś czego wcale nie mają>.."" 

Bardzo proszę o radę czy powinnam się martwić tym pieprzykiem?

----------


## Karaoke

Jeśli taki pieprzyk ulega podrażnieniom to warto zastanowić się wspólnie z dermatologiem nad jego usunięciem.

----------


## Lena k

czyli mam rozumieć, że on może przerodzić się w czerniaka? A jak wygląda takie usunięcie? Operacja, czy wymrażanie?

----------


## Karaoke

Dlaczego od razu mówisz o czerniaku ? - nie ma do tego podstaw. Technikę usunięcia zaproponuje Ci lekarz.

----------


## Lena k

myślę o czerniaku, bo czytałam , że jak boli pieprzyk albo zmienia zabarwienie to jest właśnie możliwy czerniak i się wystraszyłam. Na pewno jak tylko będę miała  jak to udam się do dermatologa. A jakie są podstawy żeby mówić o czerniaku?

----------


## Karaoke

Obejrzyj sobie w necie zdjęcia czerniaka - u Ciebie pieprzyk zmienił barwę na skutek podrażnienia i tyle.

----------


## Alejandro

Noooo... Z rakiem nie ma żartów...

----------


## Karaoke

Alejandro - głupoty piszesz i tyle.

----------


## Lena k

Karaoke dziękuję za wszystkie odp. Oglądałam zdjęcia i rzeczywiście moja pieprzyko- brodawka tak nie wygląda. Udam się do dermatologa i mam nadzieję, że usunie mi to chirurg, bo jak czytałam tak najbezpieczniej. 
 Póki co przestanę się zamartwiać, bo zauważyłam, że coraz częściej zauważam jakieś u siebie choróbska.

----------


## Karaoke

No właśnie kochana - myśl pozytywnie i głowa do góry.

----------

